# 69 GTO Judge which master cylinder



## ottsm (2 mo ago)

I have a 69 GTO Judge that was in storage for a long time. The master cylinder rear reservoir leaked off and is froze up when pressing the pedal, I haven't pulled it to see if it can be rebuilt but figure it is time to just replace it. Haven't rebuilt a car since the 90's and now I'm realizing that the parts that once were available are no more. The manual mentions both AC Delco Moraine and also Bendix brakes and I found some older posts on this subject. I got this car back in the earl 90's and so it may or may not be the original unit. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on what new unit would be best to install? Is this the original master cylinder? Can the Bendix replicas (dual clip unit) work with the existing hold off valve? This is probably the biggest eye sore in the engine bay, is it better to just replace the booster and master cylinder, although at the moment I just want to get it on the road again.

The car is an original Judge in Mayfair Maize color, engine and 4-speed, although it was never a frame off restoration and the interior was never completed. Basically I got busy with college, work, wife, kids, etc. Now my son is interested in getting it going again.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

ottsm said:


> I have a 69 GTO Judge that was in storage for a long time. The master cylinder rear reservoir leaked off and is froze up when pressing the pedal, I haven't pulled it to see if it can be rebuilt but figure it is time to just replace it. Haven't rebuilt a car since the 90's and now I'm realizing that the parts that once were available are no more. The manual mentions both AC Delco Moraine and also Bendix brakes and I found some older posts on this subject. I got this car back in the earl 90's and so it may or may not be the original unit.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on what new unit would be best to install? Is this the original master cylinder? Can the Bendix replicas (dual clip unit) work with the existing hold off valve? This is probably the biggest eye sore in the engine bay, is it better to just replace the booster and master cylinder, although at the moment I just want to get it on the road again.
> 
> ...


Send out yours to have rebuilt - you know it worked, you know it fits, you know it'll bolt right back up. Save yourself some grief which can happen with remanufactured or reproduction parts.

If you MC is bad, I suspect you may want to go through the brake system and check all parts/pieces - new rubber lines, check/rebuild wheel cylinders, brake components, etc..


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

hmmmm
never seen a bendix on a gto 67-69 disc brake car ... drum yes
yours looks to be a later 70 up flat sided disc master possible replacement
of the dozen+ 69's I have had had w disc all the original cars had a delco morraine 
EA stamped 5468309? casting pudgy round corner master cylinder
just my observation ..........


----------



## ottsm (2 mo ago)

Guess I never thought about sending it out to have rebuilt. I’ll look into this.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

at least send in a correct core and not that one ...............


----------

